# new to the area, Ithaca NY



## jkoenig (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi, I just moved up to Ithaca a few months ago, and was looking to get into plowing. I've got a little 'yota I'm trying to fit a plow to, or if I can get work driving something else, I'm a very fast learner. Can also come up with some excellent references.

If there's anyone in the area who'd be willing to talk, I'm listening!

[email protected]


----------

